# HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNA!



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 21, 2005)

Probably the first to say it just because I'm in the UK but *Happy Birthday!*

:cheers:    :cheers:

Wow that's a lot of smilers!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 21, 2005)

have a wonderful day my friend! :hug::


----------



## JonK (Dec 21, 2005)

*Hey, Happy Birthday Corinna!*
You have a great day :cheers:


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 21, 2005)

Sweet!  Happy birthday, Corinna!

So close to Christmas, too...

Have a great day


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 21, 2005)

wow you guys are fast...


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 21, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNA!!!!

:cheers::cheers::thumbup::lmao:

(lol, didnt realize i used almost the exact same smilies as JonK....ah w/e)


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 21, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys::smileys:























all these smilies probably make you want to:



:banghead:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 21, 2005)

They do when your smilies dont work properly! 

(Mine I mean!   )


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 21, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> They do when your smilies dont work properly!



I know, I saw that after I posted and just kind of laughed/sighed. :meh:


----------



## woodsac (Dec 21, 2005)

HBD Corinna




















​


----------



## terri (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Corinna! :hug:: TPF is lucky to have you!

Hope it's a great birthday!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

have a happy birthday corinna! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 21, 2005)

Awwww!

Many :hug:: s to all around!
It is only six in the morning and you are already (or still) up and clapping and cheering. Thank you soooooooooooooo!:hugs:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy Birthday - the hug I gave you at Stansted will have to do as a Birthday one.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday - the hug I gave you at Stansted will have to do as a Birthday one.



oh come on Hertz... you are not very romantic right now 

Happy B-Day!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy BD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 'Daniel' (Dec 22, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

   ​


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hope you have a good one.


----------



## ferny (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 22, 2005)

[FONT=&quot]*Happy Birthday and I hope you enjoy your day* :hugs:
[/FONT]


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 22, 2005)

wooohooo!
Happy bday, dear!
Gonna have a party?


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

ok and where's the cake??


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 22, 2005)

First, come look :shock: what I got 











My combined birthday-Christmas-present ... and my "inbuilt Father Christmas" did listen well to all my hints  :mrgreen:  

          ​


----------



## Alison (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy birthday and congratulations on a fantastic present! I hope you will share some photos as soon as the batteries are charged


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, and you get to take pictures on Christmas as well!

Congrats Corinna!!

Rob


----------



## Chiller (Dec 22, 2005)

:smileys:  HAPPY BIRTHDAY CORINNA  :smileys:


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday and congrats on the new tool! 
You certainly have an excellent taste in camera brands!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

so ... I don't like you Corinna, anymore... now you are on my "DSLR owners black list".... 
kiddin' of course  I wanna see the pics!!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

but ok ok... what about cake?!?!


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Corina!!!!! Great present and we hope to see lots of more great images from you. :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday


----------



## M @ k o (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry I'm late Lafoto. Hope you had a wonderful Birthday and many, many more to come. Love your new cam too !


----------



## JonK (Dec 22, 2005)

woohoo! corinna nice , shiny, new cam. :thumbup: Put it to work


----------



## jocose (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry I'm late, but HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Calliope (Dec 22, 2005)

Yay!  Happy Birthday!!!!  and many more!


----------



## aprilraven (Dec 22, 2005)

happy birthday lafoto!!!   congrats on the gift....awesome...

now you will be out all the time snapping shots, and posting...

i cant wait.....  enjoy your day and your present!!!!


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 22, 2005)

happy birthday!  and congratulations on the new camera, it's a beauty!


----------



## Mansi (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Corinna :mrgreen: :hug:: :hugs: 
yayyyyyyyyyyyy hope it was good  :cheer:
and WOW.. neat prezzie... waiting for the pics :thumbup: 
   ​


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey, all those of you who have so far said that they are late are NOT late!
My birthday is still on. It is only 5 p.m. of my birthday right now.
The big party will only start in 3 hours! 

Ah, erm... the cake... weeeellll... must go take a photo of it, Mentos. Hang on...


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey you can *really* take the photos now!!! HBD Corinna, enjoy your cakes and jelly (or whatever you have over there!).

xx

Rob


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday and welcome to the DSLR owners klub.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 22, 2005)

Here you go. Help yourselves, all, and enjoy:







But you must bring the drinks. OK?


----------



## SlySniper (Dec 22, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  WOOO! WOOO!   *


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 22, 2005)

Candles! Wow. How lovely is THIS!!! Thank you thank you thank you thank you!

Let me hug y
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou ALL!


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Great cake pic Corinna!!


----------



## alexecho (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Corinna! How about some drunken posts from the party?


----------



## markc (Dec 22, 2005)

It's your birthday... It's your birthday...
*does the crazy birthday dance and falls over*

Happy Happy! 

Cool prezzie, too!


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday Corrina. May your day be as nice as you are. With that present... it looks like you've got a nice start. :hugs:


----------



## doenoe (Dec 22, 2005)

oh wow, totally awesome present 

And CONGRATULATIONS................have a great evening/night (dont drink too much, cause you have to get up early and take pics of the sunrise and water and buildings and and and........well just take pics of everything)


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 22, 2005)

alexecho said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday, Corinna! How about some drunken posts from the party?


 
Well, I'll see what I can do.
My Hamburg friend has already arrived, so I must say bye to you all for now. See you tomorrow .


----------



## JTHphoto (Dec 22, 2005)

those cakes looks wonderful, i am so hungry and they are making my mouth water... 

enjoy!


----------



## duncanp (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday and nice present!

looking forward to seeing your photos!!!

:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys: 
:smileys:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> oh come on Hertz... you are not very romantic right now


I was talking about a real hug, not using a picture of two pink peas having a grope.



I'm practicing to be a grumpy old fart - hopefully I'll turn pro soon.


----------



## photo gal (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Corinna, Happy Birthday to you!  I hardly ever sing for anyone.......you're special!  : )

Oh and congrats on the camera I know you really wanted that!  : )


----------



## shoots (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, what a great gift, Corinna.  :thumbup: :camera: 
Some bunny must really love you.    
Enjoy your day - Sheila


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm practicing to be a grumpy old fart - hopefully I'll turn pro soon.



hopefullfy 

hehe

Corinna! thanks for the cake... now I wanna see pics from the party!!


----------



## Traci (Dec 22, 2005)

Happy Birthday to a sweet lady!:smileys: :smileys: :smileys:


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 22, 2005)

Have a BEAUTIFUL, HAPPY CRAZY day Corrina darlin !!! :heart: :hugs: 

You are a gorgeous woman and you make me laugh, thanks to your mum for bringing you into the world !


----------



## Chase (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm late to the party, but happy bday!!!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Dec 22, 2005)

HBD!!!


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 22, 2005)

so hows the dSLR? If it is amazing, tell me because i get one soon too!!!!!!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen: I'm so excited


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 23, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ... now I wanna see pics from the party!!


 
Thank you again to all of you for your good wishes ... they all make me so, so happy! Soooo happy. I :heart: you all! 

And Mentos... with respect to the party ... and the photos taken ... erm. Weeeelll. For once keep in mind that we all are a bunch of "elderly people", so "partying" is no longer what it once was roll: ). And then. Well...

My son decided he wanted to take a couple of pics with my Powershot, and he wanted to avoid the use of flash. That was his intention - and his intentions were good.

Well, see what I could later get out of the total blackness he managed to produce (those two of me were not all black, the other three almost were):







And here's two that I took with my new toy (ISO upped to 1600, something very new to me, i.e. the fact that I CAN push the iso thus far, the Powershot only allows for ISO 400) and one that my Hamburg friend took with the Powershot PLUS flash and one that I took with my new toy and flash ... and the photo that my son was taking at the time I took his photo was black beyond saving... But he tried.






You see that party have gone from wild to mild ... if they ever were "wild" in my life, which I doubt.

I hope you are not too disappointed.






 to all for your wishes.

(And Graham, I still live a bit off that hug at Stanstead, but ... erm ... to think back makes me wish for m.... ah, better go to the Secret Wishes thread for this    )


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 23, 2005)

heheh and of course on every photo Corinna holds her new toy


----------



## vixenta (Dec 23, 2005)

okay, you're probably stuffed already! but what the hell... 







Hope you had a great time


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 23, 2005)

that is amazing....  hehehehhe


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 23, 2005)

What a wonderful cake, vixenta. Thank you a thousand times! 
I love it! Thank you thank you thank you.

And well, erm, yes, Mentos... my New Toy... WHEN the cameras came out at last, it did not want to miss out on things, you see?


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 23, 2005)

yes yes I know heheh


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2005)

Sheesh! I'm late!... Story of my life.:lmao: :lmao: 

Happy belated Birthday, girl! May the next 100 years be fruitful and may you never, ever have a camera break down on ya!...

Congrats on the Canon as well.


----------

